# my PS3 won't see my Plex Media Server



## KyadCK

Try PS3 Media Server:

http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/downloads/detail?name=pms-setup-windows-1.52.1.exe&can=2&q=

Install, run, scan for mediaservers on ps3, enjoy.


----------



## hermit

Tried it, doesn't work either.

I'm thinking the router is at fault.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermit*
> 
> Tried it, doesn't work either.
> I'm thinking the router is at fault.


Possible, but you shouldn't have to open a port on your router because its staying in the LAN. How paranoid is your laptop's firewall?


----------



## hermit

As far as i know it's not that paranoid. It's the default windows firewall, and i have AVG as an antivirus. I checked and Plex is allowed in the firewall


----------



## jbjmed

Not really helping on the issue but why not just plug the laptop into the tv? I tried streaming my media to my ps3 and it was always a pain. Can't fast forward or rewind. Sometimes they would stop working halfway during a movie. I just built an htpc and didn't mess with it anymore. But of all the servers I tried, ps3 media server was the best. Good luck.


----------



## hermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbjmed*
> 
> Not really helping on the issue but why not just plug the laptop into the tv? I tried streaming my media to my ps3 and it was always a pain. Can't fast forward or rewind. Sometimes they would stop working halfway during a movie. I just built an htpc and didn't mess with it anymore. But of all the servers I tried, ps3 media server was the best. Good luck.


that's actually what i'm doing right now, but i want to be wireless so i can move the laptop around freely.

ps3 media did nothing also, the ps3 won't see the server. i really think the problem is from the router, or maybe in the ps3 itself, but i really can't see what option to change.


----------



## Pavit23

solution is really easy,
new update wont allow for plex to recognize ps3 or vice versa
just download an older version of plex and your good to go
u can find these easily or just use this
http://www.videohelp.com/tools/Plex/version-history
download one of the olde versions and itll work


----------

